# I'd love to meet everyone and their dogs!



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

So i'm pretty new here, and I don't know anyone. Everyone seems to know each other quite well, and I would like to get to know everyone and their dogs. I have only found this site about a week ago and I am already quite addicted! I love dogs so much, and I love seeing other peoples dogs. If anyone would like to give the low down on the site, it would be greatly appreciated, like for instance.. I don't know how to vote on things, or what's up with the polls and stuff. Looking forward to hearing from everyone


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

hi...i'm also new on here...and also quite addicted!










this is Maybe.... she is about 3-4-ish months old now..i'v had her for 2 months. She is Husky/GSD..(and probably some others) mix. It's kind of a long story as to how i got her..but long story short she needed a home and i fell in love with her


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice to meet you. Your puppy is ADORABLE! Love the eyes. How couldn't you fall in love with her lol she's just too cute!? My puppy is a Staffordshire/American pitbull/bull terrier. I got her a month and a half ago and she is newly 4 months old since the 28th of september. This is her


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

I am Cece. 

these are my girls

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/36313-sound-charge-let-tennis.html

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/36470-zoomies-zoomies-some-more.html


I have a columbian indian boyfriend..a two year old son..some cats..and a serious obsession with all things bulldog...also into body modification and theoretical physics as pertaining to my sci fi stories I write. 

I am stubborn and loudmouthed at times but I really love bullies and consider them all my family because they are my dogs family...by default making you one of my in laws   

Nice to meet you Megan.


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh and by the way I LOVE her name. How cute!

Haha well i'm glad to be an in law of yours CeCe! Your dogs are beautiful! And I love bull dogs also. Any dog with pitbull, or bull dog, or mastiff etc. I love them all! Although I love all types of dogs, these are just a few of my favorites.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

The polls you can put your vote in. You can make a poll when you start a thread. 

Me I live in the county with human family and plenty of animal family members, as well as the wild life that comes onto the property. I enjoy working with dogs the most because they are so responsive and I think they are the animal (for me) that is easiest to bond with. Build a working relationship, I understand them best and they understand me. I enjoy traveling, seeing new places or even those we've been to so many times. 

I just found some random pics of my dogs........









Thunder he is very gentle, nurturing type, he is like Mr. Mom around here. He is very patience and has a lot of tolerance. He can be a little too food driven wanting to find any little crumb, or check your hands for food, patient training and consistency has helped with that. He loves to please and learns very fast both verbal commands or hand signals. He has a lot of drive, speed and stamina.









Kodiak he is usually a gentle giant, he is a super love bug that wants to be a lap dog. Since he is like 1 win from champ I am waiting until he finishes to start training him for weight pull and hopefully compete with him next year. He seemed to enjoy himself the first time in a harness and catch on quick. He loves to play and chase the ball around the yard. 

















Champion Santana is a good all around dog to me, she is a very quick learner and eager to please. She has a lot of drive as well as focus, she can still listen to my commands without becoming deaf for the most part. We work well together and she enjoys learning just about anything. She is one of those dogs that has a lot of versatility which I think is a trait the APBT should be known for. She is great dog and like the others very friendly temperament.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Five He is still young yet but is a pretty good dog so far, he has good drives, he too can focus good on me I just need to keep up with that. He still needs some regular training sessions so he doesn't "forget" his manners and proper walking. He really wants to please me and can learn what I want but sometimes gets a little excited if he wants to play. I think he will turn out to be a very good dog. 

























Jaxon He isn't that old either but obedience is fun with him, he really does pick it up but sometimes "protest" by talking back to me. He paws out at me too, like saying please can't I just go. Sometimes he acts deaf if he has the ball, he hasn't learned to play fetch right because he wants me to chase him. He is used to playing with other dogs like that, running with the toy and them chasing him so he expects that I would enjoy it too. I just ignore him and tell him I'm leaving then he comes running to me. He has pretty good drive I think he needs more focus on me. His show career is going very well so I hope to finish him soon and his co owner will maybe weight pull him. He has a lot of energy like his sister but doesn't jump quite as wildly high in the air. He loves people so much and is very excited to get attention.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Champion Nediva She thinks of herself as the alpha bitch. She has a drives and hunt instinct too but she isn't interested in things like the flirtpole or springpole. If it is live that will catch her attention, unless it is a tennis ball she lives to chase and find those things. She can be bossy and pushy and needs lots of reminders. While she does want to please and can learn quick it just a matter of staying on top of her before she gets into the mind set that she can do as she pleases. 









Zara She has a nice temperament and I'd like to start training her for weight pull. She is smart in some respects and patient, other things it takes her awhile to pick up on but she is really starting to learn quicker now. She is also a thinker sometimes, like opportunistic waiting for her chance. She loves everyone so far and just wants to be picked up sometimes but is getting a little big for that. She is also very tolerant with others. 

















Ryu She is very fiesty little girl. She is also very energetic but trainable with time and patience. She has done good for the beginning of her show career and I'd like to start weight pull with her as I think the structure, training and excercise would be great. She has a lot of drive, speed and can get some good air for a smaller dog. I think she can be a great little hunter to. She likes to play with toys taking them out all over the house.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I am owned by a horde of little fluffy dogs with big ears and then an old senile sheltie. 









That is bernard









This is Summer









This is Beau the goofball show dog









Sweet and Innocent little Rose


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

And this is Trey, our old man:


----------



## Tolak (Sep 11, 2008)

Kazimeras is the older guy, Gustavus is the pup. Kaz is a year & 5 months, Gus is 5 months.

They battle;









They bum food;









They unfold laundry to make a place to nap;


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm Julie, and this is Rosie...

Shes an 8 month old Lab puppy. Shes really sweet and a huge goof. i love her to death...




























i llove the yawning pics...haha


----------



## patrick (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm new here as well, only been on for a week or so. Anyways my name is Patrick and my girlfriend, Vanessa, and I have a 5 month old English Springer Spaniel named Duke. He is definitely my new best friend already. We also have two badass little cats, Harley is a year and a 5 months, and Nate, who is 6 months old.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm Stephanie and am a mom to 2 kids and 2 dogs. I'm married and will be celebrating our 9th annivarsary Oct.9.

I have LeRoy Jenkins. He's a 2 year old American Bulldog. And I have China. She's my newest rescue. She is an English Bulldog/ Black Lab mix.

Without further adeu..


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

Spicy1_VV-Those are some BEAUTIFUL dogs. My dog Sadie does the same thing as Jaxon with the pawing. She uses her paws a lot. I'm trying to teach her to play more with her paws than her teeth and she is doing pretty well with it.

Laurelin- You're owned by some adorable little dogs! They are beautiful, they all look so soft and cuddly lol

Tolak- I love your dogs names. They are so neat, how did you come up with them?

JBray-01- Julie, Rose looks soo sweet and loving. She's beauitful!

Pat- Nice to meet you, your dog is sooo handsome. That is an awesome pic of him. Shows him off very well.

LeRoymydog- Congrats Stephanie, 9 years? That's awesome! You have an awesome pair of dogs, and I bet an awesome pair of children! You must have a wonderful family. 

It's nice to meet all of you, thanks for replying to my thread! Every one of you have beautiful dogs, all so cute.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Currently there are 6 dogs living around here; 4 are owned, 2 are fosters, but all are rescue babies. 

Teddie Ruxpin is a pure bred Shih Tzu and was picked up off the street a little over a year ago.









Mahalo is a Corgi/Malamute and head of the crew. She turns 5 this year.









Buster is either a Lab/Doberman or a Chesapeake Bay retriever/Doberman mix. He turns 4 in just a few short months.









Duncan is a Heeler mix; AKA the energizer bunny of the bunch. He is non stop moving until he crashes at bedtime.








*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Britches is a 9 month old American Pitbull Terrier (Possible mix) that I've been fostering for 6 months. He was found as a stray in a park at 8 weeks old. He is the best dog in the house right now..









Neville is a 6 month old black and tan Dapple Dachshund that was surrendered to our rescue program. He may just have a home too.


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

Awwe they are all so beautiful! I wish I could have them all! Britches is one handsome guy that's for sure. I love Neville's colouring! My sister has a dog that looks just like him except he is coloured like a rottie and his name is Sherman lol. I really like Busters markings as well, what a nice colour. Mahalo is so cute!! I don't think i've ever seen that type of dog before, although as a child I had a corgi/lab mix that looked quite a bit like Mahalo! My oh my, what a face Teddy Ruxpin has! So cute! Love the teeth LOL It's just too cute. Duncan looks like a handsome boy, wish I could have them all. They all look like good companions.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Megan! I am Chrissy, mama to two dogs, a one year old English Mastiff named Otis and a puppy mix named Ella


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm Gina, I'm studying to be a vet tech and constantly have to fight the urge to take in more strays. The number of animals in my house is never really steady, but these are *my* boys.










Bartleby (left) and Loki (right) were both adopted from shelters. Bartleby is completely deaf and some sort of Boston Terrier mix. He's a goofball and most likely mentally retarded, but we love him anyway. Loki is my sensitive golden boy with food allergies, flea allergies, and constant ear infections. He's also just been diagnosed with heartworms. But, he's my baby and I wouldn't give him up for the world.

I also have two cats and am currently trying to find a home for a female boxer I've been taking care of. 










This is Lucy. She's a sweet, beautiful, perfect little girl who needs to find her forever home soon. I wish I could keep her, but it's really not possible.


----------



## Woofy<3 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, my real name is Malorey, and I love Animals. My favorite singer is Kerli because she is pure, amazing, and nice to chat too. I own one Dog right now. Simba a Miniature Schnauzer. He will be 5 years old on November 18th.


























I plan to get a puppy this Spring/Summer. Either another Miniature Schnauzer or a Lhasa Apso.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, I'm pretty new as well. My name is Rhi and I have 4 kids, 3 girls and a boy. I also have a dog named Bayne and a cat named Boots. I noticed that Zim said she was into body mods... So am I 

This is My Bayne









And this is Boots


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey, I'm Andrea. Not really new, but I haven't been around much. I'm a freshman in college and working towards my BS degree in Animal Science. I own...gosh...way to many critters. I personally have three dogs, two ferrets, two guinea pigs, a dwarf hamster, and a cockatiel. I share the house with a beta, a gerbil, and an evil cat. You can look at my siggy for all of their names, as I'm sure you don't want me to bore you with names, pictures, and discriptions of them all.

Here is a picture of my dogs. Blackie is the Lab on the left, he'll be thirteen in a couple of months and is my best boy. Rose is in the middle. She is Blackie's daughter (possibly a Lab/Shepherd/Heeler mix) and just turned ten today. Chloe is the newest addition, my Collie/Aussie mix. She gives me all sorts of trouble. She's about a year and a half old.


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis- Chrissy, Otis is sooo handsome! I love him! And Ella is the cutest little thing!! Thanks for the welcome, it's nice to meet you!

Ender- Gina, Bartleby is so cute! Why do you think he's mentally retarded lol? Awwe poor Loki, what a beautiful dog! I understand where your coming from with wanting to take in all the strays. I'm the same way, I wish I could have every stray animal just so they could have a home. Awwe Lucy is so beautiful. I bet she'll find a great forever home, I really hope she does soon.

Woofy- Malorey, it's nice to meet you and your little pal Simba, what a cutie. Good luck with getting your new puppy!

Blackrose- Andrea it's nice to meet you. Really? Animal Science? Well I wish you lots of success. I actually wouldn't mind hearing their descriptions and names, and seeing their pics, i'm just not sure you'd like to post and write about them all! That is a lot of critters, wowie. Your dogs are beautiful. Thirteen, and ten and a youngster? I have a pit bull bull terrier who is 4 months old.

Wynpyp- Rhi you have a beautiful dog, he's so handsome! And boots is a cutie. I had a cat named boots once too, but he was hit by a car  Sounds like you have a wonderful family. It's nice to meet you 
Thanks for the welcome!! It's greatly appreciated. I love hearing about everyone's doggy children.

Thanks all for the welcomes!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey! I don't know why I haven't seen this sooner...but better late than never, huh?? lol

My name is Mindy. I have 2 dogs; Eddie, a 2 year old Black Lab and Uallis (pronounced Wallace), a 19 month English Mastiff. 

Here are my babies.

*Eddie is a serious goofball. He's very VERY smart and that often gets him into all kinds of trouble but he's very loving. He was abandoned when he was about 3 or 4 months old near my home. He found his way to my house and has had a home with me ever since. His favorite things are toys to carry around in his mouth, apples he picks off the tree and playing Frisbee*



















*Uallis is the sly one. He's very serious and mellow most of the time and then suddenly it's like a switch goes on and he turns nuts. His favorite things are deer antlers, Nylabones, playing chase, bananas and car rides. *

*Serious Uallis:*










*Nutty Uallis:*


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

> Blackrose- Andrea it's nice to meet you. Really? Animal Science? Well I wish you lots of success. I actually wouldn't mind hearing their descriptions and names, and seeing their pics, i'm just not sure you'd like to post and write about them all! That is a lot of critters, wowie. Your dogs are beautiful. Thirteen, and ten and a youngster? I have a pit bull bull terrier who is 4 months old.


 Yep, Animal Science. I'm focusing on Behavior and Wellbeing, but it basically is a general course covering everything from health, genetics, behavior, nutrition, and reproduction. Gives me a little taste of everything. I'm thinking about vet school, but I'm unsure if I have the "science" drive to get into it and then stay in it. Time will tell. And yep, a 13 year old, a 10 year old, and a youngster. LOL They keep my on my toes, that is for sure. Blackie and Rose have a strong bond and niether one of them appriciate having Chloe around, but they tolorate her. Chloe just plays with a neighbor's Cattle dog and she stays happy.
And okay, you asked for it...I'll just post links to the picture albums in order to keep the thread unclogged. LOL 

My ferrets are Casey and Dameon. Casey will be four this January, Dameon will be three. They are my little fuzz butts. Drive me nuts at times, but I love them to pieces. It just takes a certain person to co-exist with ferrets. lol Casey is the bouncy, sweet, playful, climb-all-over-knock-things-off ferret, Dameon is the food driven, lazy, Antichrist ferret. 
http://s327.photobucket.com/albums/k471/blackrose13459/Ferrets/

Dot and Louie are my Guinea Pigs, both rescues. Dot is about ten months old and Louie is two years. Both are my little piggies. Dot is sweet, a talker, loves carrots and green beans, and loves to explore. Louie is sweet but a bit of a brat, loves lettuce and cucumbers, and likes to explore to an extent. Dot is the white crazy haired one and Louie is the black and white Silkie. (Lucy is my past piggy...she is the grey and white short haired. She just recentally passed away. She was my baby girl and the BEST piggie ever.)
http://s327.photobucket.com/albums/k471/blackrose13459/Piggies/

Pikachu is my Russian Dwarf Hamster. I got him last year for a birthday present. My previous two hammies had past away and I was feeling lonesome. Thus, Pikachu. He is a very good boy. He has never once tried to bite and didn't mind being handled the day I got him. He has tons of energy and loves to explore. Joey is my Cockatiel. He's...two, I think. He is sweet, but can be a brat. He knows how to wolf whistle, whistle the theme song for Phantom of the Opera, bark like a dog, and say, "Joey's a pretty bird!". Tobias is my brother's gerbil. Evil. Freaking. Rodent. You just look at him wrong and he tries to attack you. My brother is smitten with him though, so whatever. 
http://s327.photobucket.com/albums/k471/blackrose13459/Pocket pets/

And the cat. Her name is Pheobe. She's just over a year old. Her nickname is Evil Baby Kitten for a reason. I swear she is bipolar. Hate that cat. Okay, not really, but I'm not going to miss her when I move out. We had a 15 year old cat, Rush, who was the sweetest buddy. We had to put him down this spring after a long battle with diebetes and chronic pancreatis. I don't have any pictures of him uploaded, however. 
http://s327.photobucket.com/albums/k471/blackrose13459/Cats/

Ooooh, I love Pitties. We were hoping to add one to the family, but it didn't work out (Blackie HATED him among other things). He found a loving home, though, so I don't feel as bad. Chloe LOVED him and it really made me feel better about adopting a male Pittie when ever it is time for me to add another dog. Here is the album with his pictures (ignore the Border Collie. She stayed with us for a week, so her pictures are in there too): http://s327.photobucket.com/albums/k471/blackrose13459/Foster Dogs/


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm Eric, been around here for nearly a year now. My dog Rocky is the only Norwegian Elkhound on these boards! He's 11 months old today... and definitely still a puppy. He is endless energy, too smart for his own good, and INCREDIBLY stubborn. Plus, he's just discovered his nose the last month or so, and loves his hound side oh so much.




























And a puppy shot!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey Meghan. I like this thread...I am not necessarily new...but I haven't learned about everyone's dogs yet...so thanks for this great thread. And, welcome to dogforums. It's awesome! 

My name is Kristan and I'm an environmental scientist. I'm a new dog owner (these are my first dogs) and I've learned a lot here. It's been a life saver, and a life changer!I have three dogs Mac, Roe and Gabi. They are all three bullies. Mac'n'Roe are most likely boxer/pit/lab/bulldog or something of that nature. Gabi I'm not sure...american bulldog/boxer/pit??? who knows. Mac'n'Roe I rescued when they were 5 weeks old. They just turned one year last weekend. They are named after the tennis champ John McEnroe. I play tennis and my BF is a tennis pro. 

Mac'n'Roe's mother was a stray that I began feeding when she was wandering around the house. She was living in the crawl space under the abandoned home next door. I couldn't help but to feed her, she was looking pretty bad and I knew she was pregnant. I fed her for a while (a couple of months) and finally the litter made their way to the opening and I grabbed them. I found homes for the rest of them (3), and kept Mac'n'Roe. The mom was taken in by my other neighbor and has been well taken care of. 

Here's Mac...he's very energetic, loves to play chase, loves the flirt pole....and is extremely food motivated. We've been through Stage II obedience and I'd love to eventually work with him in Rally Obedience trials...he's very good at it. 










Roe, she's my girl. She's a little more stubborn and independent minded...but she's definitely a mama's girl and at the end of the night...she's the one in my lap! She's actually become a very laid back dog. She also loves to play with the flirt pole, and she recently learned how to fetch (took 10 months or more)










And, my most recent addition, Gabi. I rescued her at the beginning of the summer. She was rescued from the animal control on her day of euthanasia at 8 weeks old. She was adopted out and returned, so she's already been through a lot by the time I got her at 6 months..and she wasn't well socialized. She'll be one mid-November. She's fearful of people..(not me of course) but we are working on it. She's very sweet. She's named after Gabriela Sabitini, one of my favorite women tennis players growing up. 










And, one of them all together...










Thanks for looking, and again, welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

Mdawn- It's nice to meet you and your dogs mindy. Eddie sure is handsome. I'm glad to hear that he wondered his way into your home! OKay, Uallis is BEAUITFUL! I have seen pictures of him, and I JUST LOVE HIM! 

blackrose- Yeah I bet they keep you on your toes for sure! Sometimes my Sadie is quite the handfull and she's only 4 months old and theres only one of her, not 3 LOL. Haha fuzz butts? I have always wanted a farrets, i've just never actually went and got one. Haha they are too cute though. Sorry to hear about the loss of your piggy  They all look so cute! Dot is soooo cute! Too funny. Awwe cute fat little hamster. I've never had one of those either. I've had 2 albino rats though lol. Haha I love the way you explain your animals characteristics! Evil geribl? LOL. Really? Your bird can do all taht? How cute! I know a bird (not sure what kind) that dances to music, it's so funny and he laughs too it's the creepiest laugh though. Awwe, yeah my moms favorite cat bear, who was the fattest thing ever, was only 9 when he died. It was a hit and run, they hit him and left him there. We had to put him down cause the vet didn't think he'd recover. My cat Max has the same colour and markings as yours  Awwe cute dogs!!!

Eric, your dog is sooooo beautiful. Just look at that face!! Way too cute for words. It's nice to meet you and Rocky  

Kristan- I have never met an Environmental Scientist before, seems neat. Mac is gorgeous! Looks like he's smiling in that picture. Roe is a pretty girl! Wow, it took ten months? My puppy just loves fetch. I thought I would have to teach her to fetch, but the first time I threw a ball for her she brought it right back to me, and she does everytime now! Roe is definetly very pretty! Oh Gabi looks so sweet! I just want to hug her and love her!! You have wonderful dog children! Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Welcome, MeganFex. Everybody was new here at some time - even me (and it wasn't that long ago.)

These are my two beasts.










My daughter has two dogs, my son has a dog, my sister has 4-5 dogs. 

This was my dad, so I guess genetics plays a part.

















Julie, your dog looks hauntingly familiar. This was Molly at about four months.


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

RonE- Thanks for the welcome! It's nice to meet you, Esther and molly! Love Molly's chocolate colour!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Megan! My name is Vonnie.

I have 4 dogs..
Puddles









Iris









Crikett









Dozer









I also have a kitty named Lilly.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

Awwwe Puddles has an adorable face! Its nice to meet you! Crikett is ADORABLE and Dozer is well, SO HANDSOME! Nice to meet you and your dogs


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum MeganFex! My name is Andrea, and I'm owned by a 1 1/2 year old Pug named Kuma, lol. Here he is:


----------



## Yogi (Sep 20, 2008)

I also have only been here a short while but in my case with 16 dogs, I can attest that there is no way I am going to get a group photo...nope, with Miniature Pinschers, Italian Greyhounds, a Papillon that is more intent on chasing and heckling the German Pinscher...I just do not see it happening.
well on second thought, I did catch this one of Whisper taking a quick break waiting for the German Pinscher to run past again.....


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

I live in Alaska with my mom and dad and two younger siblings, as well as our two dogs, three cats, one turtle and a Guinea pig... 

So this is my dog, Jake: 
























The vet's best guess for his breed was a shepherd mix. We adopted him at 5 months from a local shelter, and he just turned a year old on the fifth of September. He's a goofball... he's very smart, and loves to play, and his tail is only about a third of the usual length. I measured it once, his tail is only eight inches long. He's very loving as well, he loves to cuddle! He very much dislikes the water though rofl

And this is... well he's classified as the family dog, our ever lovable camera shy(hence I will only be posting one picture) Buck!








He's six years old, and he's very sweet and lovable. He loves everyone, and absolutely adores the water.


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin--- wow Mahalo..is the craziest looking dog i'v ever seen!!!  so cute..

ShadowSky---my pup Maybe also a shepherd mix, really doesn't like water..wont even walk thru puddles. nothing .it's funny.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi, I'm Jenni. I have only 6 furbabies at the moment. I'm a lover of all things rodent, or in need of a good home. Right now I have 2 older Dogs, 2 brat Cats, and 2 angelic *cough* Guinea Pigs. 

The dogs are Belle, a 8 1/2 year old, 110 lb German Shepherd/Rottweiler/who-know-what-else mix. And Shadow, who will be 10 years old next month is a 22lb Shih Tzu/Poodle mix.
Here's Belle 








Here's Shadow









The cats are Hankie and Angel. They were both rescued as kittens, Hankie's 6 years old and Angel is 5 years old. Angel's a domestic-medium hair, and I don't really know what Hankie is, I would say DSH but I think he has a little of something else in him becuase of his coloring. I don't know anything about cat breeds though so I might be totally wrong, haha. 
Here's Hank:








Here's Angel:









Okay, well I guess I have to finish this in the next post since it says only 4 pics are allowed, and I can't find a decent one of the cats together.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

The Guinea Pigs are Chewie and Charlie, named after Chewbacca and Charlie Brown, they are hilarious, and the trouble makers of the group. Chewie is an Abyssinian mix, he's almost 2 years old. And Charlie is an American/Abyssinian mix and he just turned 2 years old. 
Here's both piggys, Chewie on the left, Charlie on the right.








And a picture of their home sweet home.








Its been slightly changed since this picture, I added a new hay area, but its basically the same.

And thats all I will bore you with.


ETA: and its just my luck that after posting this I find a picture that would have solved the needing to make 2 posts...
http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/...2/Lake of the Ozarks August 2008/SD530459.jpg
From last summer, on vacation.


Also, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

tuffycuddles-- Maybe is so adorable! I love her blue eye...haha, I'm glad I'm not alone in the water thing. It IS hilarious- if I let him out into the yard when it's pouring down rain, he won't even leave the covered porch unless he actually has to go potty. 
jbray01-- Rosie is so cute. That yawn picture is awesome!
Mac'N'Roe-- Mac is so handsome, and Roe is so pretty! Gabi looks very huggable, I love her ears.


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

Kuma'smom-He is such a darling little guy. I used to never really like pugs because the ones I saw were always VERY fat and just looked...gross. Ever since my sister got one, Sasha, I have thought they are sooo cute! Your little guy proves that!

Yogi-16 dogs?? WHOA!

ShadowSky- Jake is beautiful, he looks like a wonderful dog. Awwe Buck is a handsome boy!

Puppy_love-Your animals are all soooo cute. Shadow and Bell are beauties!


----------



## AirForceAngel (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm Kelli and my dog is Apollo, but he's not home yet. I am still relatively new since I didn't show up until I was sure I was getting a dog.

I'm addicted to the internet in general.



















He's 3 weeks this Tuesday. I'm waiting for him to turn 8 weeks so I can go pick him up.


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2008)

MeganFex said:


> Ender- Gina, Bartleby is so cute! Why do you think he's mentally retarded lol? Awwe poor Loki, what a beautiful dog! I understand where your coming from with wanting to take in all the strays. I'm the same way, I wish I could have every stray animal just so they could have a home. Awwe Lucy is so beautiful. I bet she'll find a great forever home, I really hope she does soon.


He's just...he doesn't learn. Anything. He bounces off the walls no matter how many walks he's had and no matter how many times you repeat something he never gets it. We've had him for almost two years and he still hasn't really learned "sit." 

Oh and since people are posting their other animals too...These are my kitties!









This is Dexter. He's a lovebug and a troublemaker. His favorite thing to do is playing in the toilet, trying to scoop all the water out. It gets fairly annoying. I found him when he was about 3 months old outside of a grocery store. He's a sweetheart and I love him to death.









I found Sybil in a restuarant parking lot, starving, matted, and sick. I took her home and doctored her up. Fell in love with her. Then when she'd figured out she was staying...she showed her true colors and became the bi-polar kitty she is today. I'm the only one who can stand her, but I'd never give her up because I know she would have been put to sleep a long time ago if it had been someone else who found her.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Greetings - My name is Maureen and I have 2 Bernese Mountain Dogs Quinn & Cartman, who will be 3 in November. Litter mates. I included Jake my Rotti who was 12 - i lost him a year ago this month to cancer. Still miss him.


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello, I'm Crystal, and I have an animal addiction. I have 3 dogs, 3 cats, 3 lizards, 1 rat, somewhere in the neighborhood of 18 hermit crabs, and 3 fishtanks. Wow, I dont ever really think about it, but when I see it typed out, that's a lot of critters! I wouldn't have it any other way, though! Here's my pups.
This is Cerbie. He's my dog soulmate. We've had him for almost 2 years. He's the best dog ever. He had distemper when we adopted him, and he pulled through it beautifully.
http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm132/cerbiesmom/035.jpg

This is Brigit, she's our unholy terror. All 7 pounds of her. She was handed to us as an alternative to the pound. We've had her one year.
http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm132/cerbiesmom/054.jpg

THis is my Max. We've had him about a month. He's 3-4 yrs. old. He's lived in a back yard up until this point in his life. He's learning what the inside spoiled life is like, and he's enjoying every minute of it. 
http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm132/cerbiesmom/016-1.jpg

And here's all of them together:
http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm132/cerbiesmom/035-1.jpg


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

AirForceAngel-It's nice to meet you and I can't wait for you to get Apollo so you can post pictures!!

Ender- You have cute cats. Lol I love the bi-polar one! haha

Maureen-Awwe I am sorry to hear about Jake  Your dogs are beautiful!! They are so big and fluffy! It's nice to meet you and your dogs.

Cerbiesmom- Crystal, cerbie is sooo cute and handsome! What a darling dog  LOL brigit is so cute! Max is such a cutie! You've got some beautiful dogs on your hands!


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey! I'm Maria, and I am new around here too! I must say, I don't have that many pets, but because I am constantly training and caring for them, due to that I want to be an domestic animal trainer, it definatly feels like alot. lol
I have one dog right now, because she is very DA, an Anatolian Elkhound cross. Her name is Amber and she will be eight in December. We got her from the humane society when she was six months old.









I also have two parakeets, and two guinea pigs, all from the humane society,too. The pigs are neutered. lol The birds are not very photogenic, and I am trying to keep this to one post, so no pics of them. I will post two of my guinea pigs, though. Their names are Moe and Joe, and they are very happy and silly boys. They will be 2 in February, and their 1st coming home anniversary is coming up at the end of the month. They live in a big cage like Puppy_love_122's, except only 2 grids by 4 grids, and all pink. lol I should get pics of it soon.
Sorry that the pics are so pixelated! 
Moe:








Joe:









Also,on the side for fun, I breed silver mollies (fish). I wish I could find some good pics.
I also enjoy photography and horses. I am mostly an english rider, but I like to watch roping at my dad's friend's ranch. An example lol:








Wow. I think that may have been my longest post yet. lol. I hope you enjoy the forums!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Megan. Glad to have you here. Here are a few pictures of my boys. 
















Carsten








Oliver
I also have a kitty named Madeline but am having a hard time finding a good picture of her. She loves having her picture taken as much as I do. LOL


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

Amber girl- Maria Amber is so pretty! And your guinea pigs are soo cute. I love the first pic of one of your guinea pigs.

Inga- I love your pictures. They are too funny. Beautiful dogs you have!


----------



## AirForceAngel (Sep 26, 2008)

MeganFex said:


> AirForceAngel-It's nice to meet you and I can't wait for you to get Apollo so you can post pictures!!


And nice to meet you as well. ^_^

I get 3 photos each week, so each week I update my avatar and signature to have a new photo of him for everyone to be able to see.

I can't wait until I get him either, though. It will be nice to take my own photos and hug him and kiss him!


----------

